# 210Rs Crack In Fiberglass!!



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a 2009 210RS. We were getting the camper hooked up and ready to go last night and noticed a crack in the fiberglass right in the corner where the bed slideout goes in. I had the bed out and I guess that is why I noticed it. The bed is usually in when it is parked and the lip around the slideout covers the crack. So I started looking a little more closely and noticed that the corner trim on the right hand side of the rear of the trailer was pulling away from the side and there is about a 1/8" gap there now about halfway down the side of the trailer starting about where the slideout bottom is. Also noticed the bracket that holds the top section of the braces for the bed is pulling away from the camper. The left had side of the camper is fine and there are not any problems over on that side. I think it is a manufacturing defect but thought I would throw it out there and see if any of you have experienced the same problem or have any info on the situation. My slide out is the manual slideout.

Thanks and looking forward to your responces.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I looked at mine during the last trip two weeks ago and so far so good. Mine is 2005 model.

I know for sure my next camper will not have a slide out bed. In principle it is a great feature, in reality there seems to be too many weak points with this design.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The rear wall frame is broken and causing the separation of the edge trim and the fiberglass crack. There are several threads on this and the different repairs done. I will see if I can find one or two of these and post them.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> The rear wall frame is broken and causing the separation of the edge trim and the fiberglass crack. There are several threads on this and the different repairs done. I will see if I can find one or two of these and post them.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks! I have contacted Keystone and I am awaiting their reply. When I called them they said I would have a response within 48 hours. However today when I looked at it it seemed the trim on the back didn't have as wide a gap in it with the bed closed up. If you find the threads please post them.


----------



## dfairbanks (Jul 13, 2011)

wv outbacker said:


> Thanks! I have contacted Keystone and I am awaiting their reply. When I called them they said I would have a response within 48 hours. However today when I looked at it it seemed the trim on the back didn't have as wide a gap in it with the bed closed up. If you find the threads please post them.


----------



## dfairbanks (Jul 13, 2011)

I have noticed the same thing on my 2007 KRS . We just bought it a month ago. It was in like new condition. This makes me sick..First I thought it was from someone snooping around and thought they would pull out the slide(with out the supports) but no evidence to support this theory. 
I am worried about the broken rear wall frame idea. If anyone has a answer from Keystone please post.

What would be the best way to repair and prevent more damage?

"What is the warranty on a 2007??" 2nd owner? 
We love the trailer , but it is long. .......


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How about give this threadf a read

Rear Wall crack


----------

